# Another awesome video from Southern Muddriderz



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Where are yall riding?

Here is one of our old vids that has almost 1.3 million hits. LMAO. This is the old gauntlet trail near Mels


----------



## COOLWADERS (Nov 26, 2009)

BATWING said:


> Where are yall riding?
> 
> Here is one of our old vids that has almost 1.3 million hits. LMAO. This is the old gauntlet trail near Mels


That was one fun ride.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

That was a good video Bat! The video I posted was a friends. You should come ride again!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

COOLWADERS said:


> That was one fun ride.


I didnt know you were on 2cool!


----------



## iboots78 (Nov 17, 2007)

go go gadget jet ski


----------

